# There is a River of Oil



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought maybe someone had drilled for oil in my garage and struck it rich, but no, it is coming forth from my car. All of 223 miles on it, and the seal between the engine and tranny has already given up. Two days old, and already going back to the dealership.

arty:


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

:confused  sucks guy,,


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm none too happy. I hope I look as mean as the Vauxhall VXR when I'm at the dealership tomorrow. I called and got an after-hours receptionist, who sounded like she was in her upper 60's. I politely told her my situation; that I had bought the car Wednesday, and that today it is leaking oil, badly. She said to bring it in tomorrow. I asked if I needed an appointment, and she replied, "Hun, if it is that new, I'd bring it in first thing and raise hell." I love this lady!


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

she sounds old school,,You paid for quality you expect quality,,


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

That's unusual, I have not heard of an LS1 blowing the rear seal.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

The first night I drove it, I thought I noticed a smell as I was getting out of it. I thought it might be the clutch, as I had never had a stick before, and wasn't exactly perfect with it. Well, turns out it was oil dripping onto something hot underneath. I smelled it again tonight when I got home from work. I remember not liking that cause I thought I was eating my clutch, and thought I was getting better at driving. Went to dinner, and when I got home, that is when I saw the lake of oil in the garage. I'm guessing it was leaking from the time I bought it, with all 5 miles on it. Probably wasn't installed correctly. At least I know I'm not killing my clutch!


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I got it to the dealership. The tech looked at it for a minute and came out saying, "That GTO is goin' NO where!" I have a Canyon SLE for the time being. Don't be mistaken, SLE doesn't stand for Super Luxury Edition. It stands for 2x4 in the snow with manual windows, seats, locks, but it has Chrome Bumpers; TAKE THAT LOWLY SL DRIVERS! YEAH, I GOT THE "E" BIOTCH!! MY CHROME IS SHINY!

This truck is way more squirrely than my TA ever was in the snow.


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Did they tell you what the problem was?


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Ah, should have mentioned the problem. I figured out last night it was leaking from the rear main seal. Tech said he had never seen one leaking so quickly. He has to drop the tranny and inspect the RMS, the aluminum plate that holds it in place, and he said there is a plug or two in that area as well. I'm sure the tranny won't even be dropped until Monday.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

I just talked with the dealer. They are saying that it was the cam sensor causing the oil leak. Not sure this makes much sense, but if it stops leaking, I'll be pleased.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Purdone,
Cam sensor make perfect sense. It is in an oil passage and sealed ( or should have been) with a rubber o-ring. If the o-ring was not in place or ripped when installed oil will leak out.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, at least it made sense, unfortunately, I got a call from them this morning and it is still leaking after the cam sensor swap. Now they are trying a gasket that is in the rear of the block, but not the RMS.


----------

